# Ez flash iv



## OmkarZ (Aug 7, 2012)

I wish to buy ez flash iv and was thinking to buy it from 0shippingzone.com but I can't open the site on any computer because the website can't open. I wish to buy using my credit or debit card and thinking to buy it form eblusr.com but I don't know if they sell original stuff or not.
Please reply if anyone have any suggestions


----------



## BerserkLeon (Aug 8, 2012)

As I was very recently searching for somewhere to buy one myself, I know realhotstuff.com has them but their site's been acting up recently. 0shippingzone.com isn't coming back from what I hear (this is in a topic on this very board, "realhotstuff.com announcements")
I managed to find one to buy on eachgame.com for around 25USD, shipping included. Look here: http://www.eachgame....gory-62-b0.html
I was also looking at etcome.com but a number of things made me not want to buy one from there.. from seeing their facebook where a person or two are complaining about them ripping them off, to noticing that there are like no on-site reviews and their account on shoptemp doesn't have any reviews either... AND when I did try to buy one from them, Mastercard was not being accepted so I couldn't complete the transaction anyway.
Shenzhenbuy.com also has them but charges an arm and a leg for shipping (according to their estimate, I didn't bother trying to checkout because of it). So I decided to go with the cheaper option (eachgame.com) RealHotStuff has them but they want more for one.
My package has a tracking number and has been shipped within 2 days of placing my order (I went with "registered" mail). So I think they're legit... Just hope the product is as well, though I don't honestly know if there are EZ4 clones or not.

It will probably take a good week or two before it gets here, but when it does, I'll post here again to let you know if it's real and if I had any trouble with it or eachgame.
Edit: Apologies for bad mouthing Etcome.com, I just looked around the forum and realized they were GBATemp's sponser for a bit. I'll give them a shot sometime.


----------



## Almahisen (Aug 8, 2012)

got my dstwo from digitopz,com ,preinstalled firmware,free shipping as well as good service,from my own shopping experience,they are trustwothy.I have checked for you,they are selling EZFlasher Vi as well,maybe you can reference.Yet, from my own opinion,EZFlasher VI updated so slowly and now 3ds firmware has been updated to v4.3.0-10,but it cant work on it,why not choose some other typse cards with more better technology supporting ,such as dstwo,ak2i or r4igold 3ds ? You will find there are so many topics about these cards in this forum.Of course,it's up to yourself.


----------



## BerserkLeon (Aug 8, 2012)

Almahisen said:


> got my dstwo from digitopz,com ,preinstalled firmware,free shipping as well as good service,from my own shopping experience,they are trustwothy.I have checked for you,they are selling EZFlasher Vi as well,maybe you can reference.Yet, from my own opinion,EZFlasher VI updated so slowly and now 3ds firmware has been updated to v4.3.0-10,but it cant work on it,why not choose some other typse cards with more better technology supporting ,such as dstwo,ak2i or r4igold 3ds ? You will find there are so many topics about these cards in this forum.Of course,it's up to yourself.


I believe he meant the EZ4, not 6. It wouldn't be unheard of to make the same typo twice, but it is unlikely.


----------



## Magsor (Aug 9, 2012)

Oshippingzone changed to realhotstuff.hk a while back


----------



## BerserkLeon (Aug 16, 2012)

I haven't yet received my EZ4, but that's USPS's fault, not eachgame's. I'd go with them if you're still waiting.


----------



## OmkarZ (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey BerserkLeon did you recieve your EZ4or not?Are you going to use it for GBA/SP/micro or DS?
I bought one EZ4 from an indian who had an extra. He has also gave a 1GB mini sd with almost 100 games added.
and I first thought that it would be difficult to remove the mini sd out of the EZ4.
But I was wrong.You just need to group your nails and you can remove the mini sd quite easily.
I don't know why in few EZ4 it is almost impossible to remove the minisd.
I  also have a question.
My few games don't reset to the main screen even after pressing L+up+A+B at the same time(not all games but few games).
Why is that so?And is there any way I can change the reset button(i.e. L+up+A+B ) as these combination of buttons can be pressed accidentally while playing games.
And one last thing I use the EZ4 for my gba sp only.
Thanks in advance


----------



## OmkarZ (Sep 4, 2012)

Is anybody who is going to answer my question?
Please reply soon


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry, I missed the last part when I skim read it the other day.

Soft reset like that has to be patched into the ROM images and some games might not have been included in the database ( http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/flashcart-files/download-xcodefinalrar-f2875.html ). You can try http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm (the other option of BOMA has troubles with the EZ4) but I do not hold out much hope of it working well.
Changing the combination- it was available in the options but an update broke that so wander on over to c:\windows\temp\ and open a file called EZ4para.ini and you can edit it there.

Personally I never use soft reset on anything so I am not that well versed in troubleshooting it.

What is in my file

```
[Language]
Version=English
[Export Dddirectory]
Path=
[KEY]
A=TRUE
B=TRUE
SELECT=TRUE
START=FALSE
L=TRUE
R=FALSE
UP=FALSE
DOWN=FALSE
LEFT=FALSE
```


----------



## BerserkLeon (Sep 8, 2012)

I did receive my EZ4 and I'm quite content with it. I use it in my DSLite. I've noticed my battery drains considerably faster with it in so, sometimes I leave it out of my DS for a while. I've found that using certain MiniSDs does not work for some homebrew, but the miniSDs that don't work for homebrew seem to run ROMs fine.
I can't honestly help you with the soft-reset function anymore than Fast has, as I don't really use that feature much either.
I also initially had issues removing my MiniSD from the EZ4, but I quickly figured out how to get it out  I apologize that I didn't reply until now, I have a bad tendency to not check back on threads unless someone quotes me.


----------

